# problems with the primos truth cam 35



## wildbill05 (Jul 24, 2011)

anybody else had trouble with this camera..I have returned two if them now the first one wouldn't take video and the second one that i exchanged for took about 50 pictures and then the camera died even when i replaced the batteries it won't turn on? should i exchange it for another one or does anyone have a reccomendation for another brand in the same price range...around 100 bucks thanks


----------



## Luckybuck (Jul 24, 2011)

On my second one after the first one died after several months of great us, Primos customer service was teriffic to work with compared to past experiences with Moultrie.  Second camera has only been used around my house, thought I had a clock issue, but changed batteries and all is ok.  Like the trigger speed compared to Moultries.


----------



## sparta391 (Jul 24, 2011)

i haven't had trouble except poor night time quality after 50% battery.


----------



## Mudhill (Jul 24, 2011)

Just had a truth 35 go out too. I put it up with 60% battery ( about 2 weeks ago )and checked it 2 days ago. It wouldn't cut on. I changed the batteries and put in a card...Nothing! This one is a replacement for one that went out a couple months ago. Kind've get sick of it and them. I'm looking elsewhere myself. 

If ya want to try another camera..Spypoint has 2 around the $100 range. The first one is the Spypoint FL-A and the second is one they make for Gander Mountain called the G4. They are basically the same camera and camera review sites rate the FL-A pretty high.


----------



## deermeat270 (Jul 24, 2011)

Why does it seem like every single model of game cam is crap?  I hope my reconyx doesnt turn out to be crap.


----------



## nosfedgta (Jul 25, 2011)

I have had stealth cam, moultrie, primos, and wildgame. At least once a year I am returning 1 of my cams. Last year it was 1 moultrie and 1 primos. This year its the same exact thing... I just dont get it...

Drew


----------



## tween_the_banks (Jul 26, 2011)

These companies need to realize that for $120, a middle class working man/woman is going to expect (as he or she should) for these things to work, as they should! I don't care what a camera does, anything over $150 IMHO is just too Dang much.
If one drops a 100 - 200 dollars, the thing should work for years!


----------

